# Square adapters for bullnose



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi guy's, I've just started using these new square to round adapters (squarez-it I think they're called) for the bottom of bullnose corners, they glue to the face of the b/nose not like the other ones that sit under it. what should be used to glue them on? I've stuck them on with hot mud which seems to work but if your broadknife hooks them in the wrong place during a scrapedown they fly off. I presume once the skirting boards on they'll stay there. Any tips?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

dont use spray glue it does not work,,,trim tex makes a spray glue, it might work, they were sold out when i needed some so i used another brand..had to go back and mud on.

it sucked.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

3M makes a spray glue that puts TrimTech to shame. You don't have to wait for it to tack up. wear some cheap gloves when putting on the pieces,smooth it down quickly and let it set a few minutes....holds great


----------

